# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسرب بعض مواصفات أندرويد 4.3

## mohamed73

أشارت بعض التقارير الأخيرة إلى أن غوغل تعتزم لاحقًا هذا الشهر الكشف عن نسخة أندرويد 4.3  -وليس 5.0 كما كان مُعتقدًا- وذلك خلال مؤتمر Google I/O 2013 الذي ينطلق  في 15 أيار/مايو. لكن حتى الآن ليست لدينا فكرة عن الميزات الجديدة التي  ستأتي بها هذه النسخة.
لكن اليوم لدينا تسريب من مصدر موثوق، وهي  شركة HTC نفسها، التي يبدو بأن بعض مهندسيها سيلقون محاضرة في سان  فرانسيسكو تنظمها إحدى المجموعات المهتمة بأندرويد هناك. وكما تُظهر صفحة الدعوة الخاصة بالمحاضرة والتي  ستقام في 16 أيار/مايو، سيتم الحديث عن ميزتين ستتوفران في نسخة أندرويد  القادمة وهما البلوتوث منخفض الطاقة Bluetooth Low Energy أو BLE، والميزة  الثانية هي دعم مكتبة الرسوميات Open GL ES 3.0. المحاضرة ستكون للمطورين  وتهدف لشرح كيفية استغلال هذه الميزات الجديدة ضمن التطبيقات.
البلوتوث  منخفض الطاقة هو معيار جديد نسبيًا ويُعرف كذلك باسم Bluetooth SMART،  وكما يشير اسمه فهو يقدم نفس إمكانيات البلوتوث المعروفة لكن باستهلاك  منخفض للطاقة، وهو مصمم أساسًا للعمل مع الأجهزة التي تحتاج إلى اتصال  مستمر بالبلوتوث مع الهاتف مثل بعض الأجهزة الطبية أو أجهزة اللياقة وأجهزة  الترفيه المنزلي.
أما OpenGL ES 3.0 فهو الإصدار الثالث من مكتبة  OpenGL ES الرسومية للأجهزة المحمولة، وهو مدعوم حاليًا في شرائح المعالجات  الحديثة مثل شريحة Snapdragon 600 الموجودة في هاتفي HTC One و Samsung  Galaxy S4، ودعمها الآن في نظام أندرويد يعني فتح الباب أمام ألعاب أفضل  بإمكانيات ورسوميات أقوى.
هذه هي الميزات التي كشف عنها الإعلان عن  المحاضرة المذكورة، هذا بالطبع جزء فقط مما سيقدمه أندرويد 4.3، وسنعرف  المزيد خلال مؤتمر I/O 2013 أو ربما من خلال تسريبات جديدة قبل المؤتمر.
هل هناك ميزة معينة تتمنى رؤيتها في نسخة أندرويد القادمة؟ دعنا نعرف ضمن التعليقات.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] عبر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

